# Anyone tried the RIP round from G2 Research yet?



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Would love to see some independent tests of this ammo. BTW, sorry if it's already been posted but I did a search but couldn't find anything on it. I'd be concerned about feeding problems, it looks like it could be finicky cycling through just any weapon. Pricey to say the least.

New Ammunition Being Labeled the Last Ammo You Will Ever Need


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

It's an interesting design, but their marketing will make it a huge liability. So far, there has been no independent tests and while their claims may be accurate, I would hold off until there is more testing. Here in California, a DA prosecutor would have field day with it in court. I'll pass!


----------

